# Keep Time Machine Mounted



## spektors (Oct 21, 2011)

How can I keep my Time Machine (Time Capsule) always mounted?
I plan to repartition it for storage needs and backups, but that's another story.

Thx
Stephen


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Create a partition space on the computers hard drive and use the time machine there.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It isn't always mounted. How does it use the Time Capsule for Time Machine if it isn't mounted?


----------



## spektors (Oct 21, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> It isn't always mounted. How does it use the Time Capsule for Time Machine if it isn't mounted?


It mounts for the duration of the backup process only.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is weird. Have you looked in the Air Port Utility for the device to see if there is any options for it?


----------

